# Changer Ventilateur Macbook Pro 15"



## seblima (22 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Nouveau sur le forum, j'ai fait une petite recherche dans le forum avant de poster, je n'ai pas trouver mon bonheur de réponse.


_PROBLEME:_
*Ventilo g HS*, et le *droit qui couine aussi* depuis un certain temps.

_REQUETE:_
Est-il possible, *sans passer par apple, de les faire changer*...par un pro ou seul?



PS: je sais ne pas être seul à avoir un ou des ventilos qui ont laché.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et votre temps.


----------



## RouxSystem (23 Novembre 2007)

Tiens, j'avais pas vu ton post après une recherche. J'ai un problème similaire, et j'aimerais moi aussi le changer...


----------



## RouxSystem (26 Novembre 2007)

Je mets mon sujet dans celui-ci, histoire d'en faire qu'un seul topic :

Salut à tous !

J'ai un Macbook Core Duo 2 ghz, et j'ai un problème de ventilo. Un problème au ventilo gauche pour être exact.
Il fait un bruit de fou, et ça même quand le ventilo est à 1000trm. 

De plus, quand le ventilo est a fond, il y a beaucoup de bruit, mais surtout le mac a tendance à "geler" l'écran. Il suffit de tapoter au-des touches F10 - F11, et tout repart comme si de rien n'était, et de temps en temps, le ventillo s'arrète de "vronbire" pour quelques temps.

Le mac n'étant plus sous garanti, je l'ai ouvert pour voir si rien ne gènait le ventilo.
Il y avait pas mal d'ama de poussière, qui empèchait une bonne ventilation. C'est vrai qu'il chauffait pas mal. J'ai bien regarder le ventilo, il ne semblait pas avoir de problème.

J'ai remonter l'ordi, et rallumer. Le ventilo fait encore du bruit, mais les gèles ne sont plus systématique. Sur les trois fois où je l'ai allumer, j'ai eu 1 session avec des gèles répétitifes.

Alors, j'en arrive au fait, j'aimerais remplacer ce ventilateur, sans passer par un centre, vu la facilité de la manipulation à faire, de la mauvaise réputation des sav (j'ai pas le temps d'attendre, je dois bosser avec), et l'état de mon compte en banque.

J'ai noté la référence inscrit sur le petit autocollant du ventilo, mais aucune marque n'est inscrit.

Quelqu'un sait il ou je pourrait commander ce ventilo ? Ou vers où m'orienter pour rechercher cette info ?

Merci pour vos prochaines (je l'espère  ) réponses.


----------



## RouxSystem (26 Novembre 2007)

Je vais voir demain dans les 2-3 boutique qu'il y a à Strasbourg, je te tiens au courant.
Pas le temps aujourd'hui, j'ai trop de boulot.


----------



## divoli (26 Novembre 2007)

Ca fait quoi, comme bruit ? Un fort grésillement, voire un bruit de casserole ?

Il n'est plus sous garantie, ton MB ?


----------



## RouxSystem (26 Novembre 2007)

Je dirais que ça fait un bruit de diesel ! J'ai lu dans un autre topic qu'un technicien de chez apple avit dit qu'il suffisait de tapoté et ça fait moins de bruit, ça marche pour quelque temps.

Aussi, il n'est plus sous garanti, sinon je l'aurais envoyé au sav.


----------



## RouxSystem (27 Novembre 2007)

J'ai appelé Le Store à Strasbourg (un revendeur apple), pour savoir s'il est possible de commander ce ventilateur, et apperment c'est possible.
J'attend un e-mail de confirmation avec les délais et le prix.

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2007)

RouxSystem a dit:


> et apperment c'est possible.
> J'attend un e-mail de confirmation avec les délais et le prix.
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant.



sinon, va faire un tour par ici.....
(modèle exact à vérifier !!!! ai pris au hasard ! )



seblima a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Nouveau sur le forum, .......



et au passage:  Bienvenue à toi Seblima


----------



## RouxSystem (27 Novembre 2007)

Super ! Merci ! Je pourrais comparer les prix que va me donner Le Store.
Sur le site américain, ça revient quand même à 80$ avec les frais d'expéditions !
Je m'attendais à moins cher tout de même pour un ventilo (50$).


----------



## Skitaro (1 Décembre 2007)

Désolé de faire du bump, mais comme mon ventilo vient de me lacher(4 jours après son premier ratacatac), je voulais savoir si vous saviez le temps que ce genre de pièce via ce site amériacain prenait pour être livrée?


----------



## RouxSystem (13 Décembre 2007)

Sur le site américain, il est indiquer que ça met 7 à 10 jours ouvrable.
En plus, il sont en rupture de stock pour le ventilo droit d'un macbook pro core duo.

J'ai ressu mon ventilo aujourd'hui, je l'ai commander dans un centre de maintenance qui à bien voulu m'en vendre un, je l'ai eu 4 jours après l'avoir commander (w-e inclu).
Je crois que apple n'aime pas qu'on puisse acheter des pieces détachées apparement, car j'ai essuyé plusieurs refus de divers boutique sav et centre de maintenance.

En tout cas, je suis bien content, mon mac ne fait plus le bruit d'un diesel !


----------



## grodwar (16 Décembre 2007)

Me demandant si mon ventilo ne meurt pas, je me demandais si il n'était pas possible de démonter la pièce enserrant celui-ci et remettre un ventlateur classique (et donc moins cher) à la place?


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2007)

RouxSystem a dit:


> Je crois que apple n'aime pas qu'on puisse acheter des pieces détachées apparement, car j'ai essuyé plusieurs refus de divers boutique sav et centre de maintenance.



un centre de maintenance agrée qui vend des pièces détaché peu perdre son agrément si ça remonte aux oreilles d'Apple, ils font juste ce qu'on leurs a demander


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2007)

dommage que certains specialistes comme zalmann n'ait pas decide de faire des pieces silencieuses pour les mac


----------



## raphpascual (17 Décembre 2007)

On trouve tout ce qu'il faut  comme pièces aux états-unis...
Mais pas encore en EU...

Si non pour le ventilo droit passe encore... Le gauche est plus sportif à remplacer.

Une astuce qui peut fonctionner si le ventilateur n'est pas trop naz : il suffit de le soulever légèrement au centre (a l'endroit du moteur) avec un tournevis, en délicatesse, d'un ou deux millimètres pour qu'il arrête de frotter  

Testé et approuvé


----------



## RouxSystem (19 Décembre 2007)

Ce que j'ai fait pour le remplacer est moin sportif que normalement.

A la place de remplacer tout le bloc du ventilo, où il faut un tourne-vis en étoile, il suffit d'enlever le dessu du ventilo, et là il n'y a que deux petites vis cruciformes à ouvrir. C'est plus facile, pour le gauche comme pour le droit.

Voilà !


----------



## iquone (7 Avril 2008)

j'ai rencontré exactement le même problème, (ventilateur gauche hs et droit bruyant):
ma solution est moins onéreuse: j'ai démonté les deux ventilateurs (juste avec les deux vis), ensuite j'ai désolidarisé les pales (rotor) du support (stator) en tirant doucement tout en tournant, les pales sont justes "clipsées", ça vient sans (trop) forcer.
Là j'ai mis une grosse goutte d'huile 3-en-un au niveau du trou de l'axe sur le support (seul endroit ou un frottement est possible), j'ai "reclipsé" les pales et remonté le tout, et là miracle: les deux tournent sans bruit (enfin le droit semble vibrer plus que normal).
J'ai fait quelques tests avec smcFanControl avec des vitesses différentes, la vibration du droit disparaît dès que l'on dépasse les 1500tr/min.
Profitez en pour dépoussiérer les sorties des fentes de ventilation.
Ceci dit je n'ai pas trop de recul sur cette réparation, cela fait quelques jours que cela fonctionne, j'espère que cela va durer ;-) Peut-être que je changerai le droit à terme tout de même... mais vu le prix de la pièce, je suis déjà content de n'avoir à en changer qu'un. 
Pour info la référence sur mes ventilateurs est T5709F05HP-0-C01 5VDC 0,33A sur une macbook pro 1,83Ghz première génération.


----------



## Mehdib92 (10 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même probème que vous sauf que moi, le ventilo droit, je ne peux pas le régler avec SMCFanControl. istat Pro m'indique constamment env. 6000tr/min


A votre avis, combien prendrais une SAV Apple pour changer les 2 ventilos ?

Merci


----------



## liondel (20 Avril 2008)

Pour le prix des pièces je ne sais pas trop, mais il faut compter en main d'oeuvre une 50 d'euros de l'heure.
Disons que 80 euros pour les deux ventilos cela me paraitrait correcte plus la mains d'oeuvre, cela fait une histoire à 130 euros tout de meme...

*Il serait bien que toutes les personnes rencontrant des problèmes de ventilos sur macbook pro envoient un mail a apple france, en leur demandant un remplacement gratuit...Pour un ordi à 2500 euros...c'est un peu fort.
*
En tout cas j'ai le meme problème et je pense que le problème pour le ventilo gauche est la chaleur. C'est à dire qu'il aurait tendance à se déformer sous la chaleur, abimant le rotor et le moteur.

La solution de demonter lubrifier (mais pas trop) nettoyer ce que l'on peut et remonter le tout en serrant bien toutes les vis est la solution a moyen terme de dépannage.
Il faudra je pense envisager un remplacement des ou du ventilos...


----------



## Mehdib92 (20 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

à quelle adresse envoeyr un mail...parce que je n'ai aps trouvé sur leur site ?

sinon, je vais aller voir mon Apple Center pour un pti devis


----------



## liondel (20 Avril 2008)

voici la page où il y a tous les renseignements necessaires

http://www.apple.com/fr/contact/


----------



## Mehdib92 (24 Avril 2008)

Bon j'ai trouvé une technique...


j'ai démonté le mac, sorti les ventilo, je les ai démonté (c'est facile les pales ont juste aimantée) et j'ai mis un coup de souflette et un peu de WD40 (produit gras pour la moto ou autre) et pour le moment ca va c'est silencieux.


----------



## Tiey (16 Décembre 2008)

Des news de ceux qui ont lubrifié leur ventilo sans effectuer de changement ?


----------



## angelo95 (17 Décembre 2008)

Tiens c'est intéressant comme sujet ça, car ca doit tomber en panne un jour ou l'autre c'est certain...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Décembre 2008)

Si le ventilateur est vraiment mort, on trouve tout en pièce détaché sur www.ifixit.com. J'ai déjà dépanné un MBP hors garantie dont le fan droit faisait un bruit d'enfer. Par contre, 50$ de ventilateur et 30$ de frais de port. :rateau:


----------



## bettypop (8 Janvier 2009)

comme j'ai pu le lire je ne suis pas le seul , moi j'ai juste fait qq modif dans une boutique te comme par hasard je recupere mon ordi avec un ventilo gauche bruyant, il est neuf et sous garantie a peine plus d'un mois. Donc j'hésite entre le faire changer dans cette meme boutique  ou le renvoyer en SAV.
je voudrais savoir si on ouvre son mac pour constater le pb on risque de perdre la garantie ou ca a rien a voir.?
Merci


----------



## Milhouse (17 Janvier 2009)

J'ai souvent des problèmes de ventilo sur mon MBP de première génération. Ça fait du bruit, ça grince ou grésille, on dirait que ça coince.

Quand ça fait un peu trop de bruit, j'ouvre l'ordi, j'ouvre ensuite le petit capot du ventilo, ce qui me permet de sortir l'hélice, je dépoussière un peu, et je mets une goutte d'huile. Le problème, c'est que si je fais beaucoup de jeu, ça tient environ 15 jours puis il faut que je recommence l'opération. Mais une fois fait, les ventilos tournent bien et c'est très silencieux.

Il faudrait je trouve un autre type de lubrifiant qui tient plus longtemps. Ou une version non grasse peut-être, ce qui devrait éviter à la poussière de s'aglutiner et de bloquer sans doute un peu plus la rotation.


----------



## macmario13 (31 Janvier 2009)

Salut a vous tous....

J'ai eu le meme probléme que vous sur mon macbook pro et perso j ai fait une petite manip a bien fonctionné...je m'explique..

Mon probléme a moi venait du fait que mon ventilo de droite ( et je pense que c est le meme cas pour certain d'entre vous ) frotait sur le support en desous des pales....donc en gros, en m exprimant grossiérement, il c est affessé....normal il parait car en tournant les pales ont tendance a poussé vers le bas avec la force centrifuge.....donc j ai juste enlever le ventilo, posé une ptite rondelle sur les trous a l endroit ou sont les vis, donc deux rondelles en tout, et je reposer le ventilo dessus et revisser le tout...

Le resultat vous l'avez compris est que le ventilo c est surelevé de 1 millimetre environt et cela est suffisant pour le moment pour ne plus entendre le vacarme du frotement de mon ventilo.


----------



## wolfbang (6 Janvier 2010)

Je confirme la méthode de macmario13 up, qui a fonctionné chez moi :
problème idem, ventilo droit  du MBP15' qui faisait un bruit de diesel.

J'ai placé 2 rondelles découpées dans un gros élastique, au niveau des vis, entre les 2 parties qui enferment le ventilo.

Depuis, aucun bruit. Reste à voir si ça tiendra longtemps, mais ça vaut le coup pour ceux chez qui le lubrifiant suffisait pas.


----------



## popolmac (20 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,a tous pour ma part il a rien a faire que de changé le ventilateur droit,j'ai tout fait mais rien a faire alors j'ai acheté sur le site bricomac pour 69 et c'est repartie pour le silence.


----------



## shyriu (14 Mars 2010)

on dirait que les MBP CD ont pas mal ce problème ...
le m ien faisait la meme chose, dépoussierage lors d'un changement de disque dur et là ça recommence, pauvre de moi, bricomac est en rupture ... snif
quand aux tarifs en port de ifixit, je vais attendre une ptite semaine avant de me décider


----------



## Snaypi (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Merci pour vos conseils. 

Mon MacBook Pro 2,4 GHz « Santa Rosa » a été touché par le même mal. Le ventilateur droit faisait un bruit particulièrement pénible, assez aigu, comme si un cheveu s'était coincé dans les pales. 
J'ai donc, comme suggéré dans ce fil, démonté le ventilateur droit (et également le gauche, par erreur) et instillé une goutte d'huile « 3-EN-UN » au niveau du trou portant la tige de rotation. J'en ai profité pour insuffler de l'air dans les radiateurs pour en ôter la poussière à l'aide d'une bombe à air (matériel pour nettoyer les capteurs de réflex numérique).

Résultats : Au premier allumage, le bruit persistait. J'avoue que j'étais un peu dépité.  Mais le lendemain matin, les ventilateurs étaient devenus parfaitement silencieux, seul le souffle lège de mon disque dur est perceptible. 

Bref, merci aux forums de Macgénération et à ses contributeurs.


----------



## gahool (7 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai eu le même problème sur mon MacBook Pro 15" récemment.
Ventilateurs très bruyants (impossible d'avoir une conversation Skype, pas bon pour le business), le droit ayant même rendu l'âme, ne tournant plus.

Habitant en Chine, avec garantie dépassée (modèle 2008), j'ai, comme tout le monde, essayé de nettoyer mes ventilateurs (les deux faisant du bruit à différent niveau). Mais n'ayant aucun résultat concret, j'ai cherché un centre agréé pour réparer mon Mac (pas d'AppleStore à Canton).
Je suis tombé sur un centre de réparation agréé DELL/APPLE qui voulait 620RMB (70EUR) pour un ventilateur, sans main d'&#339;uvre. Heureusement que je m'étais renseigné plus tôt sur internet, j'ai vu que les prix était bien moindre (50$ - 37EUR) sur ifixit. J'en ai donc discuté avec les réparateurs locaux, l'un deux m'a dit qu'il avait changé le sien en l'achetant sur internet.
J'ai donc cherché par moi-même et ai trouvé exactement les mêmes, neufs, moins chers en provenance plus ou moins direct du l'usine.

Je viens donc faire profiter la communauté Mac de cette bonne nouvelle.
Je peux les commander pour vous et les livrer chez vous en France en restant bien en dessous du prix "officiel".

Contactez-moi si vous êtes intéressés.

Images Ventilateurs:


----------



## Delgesu (1 Mai 2011)

gahool a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai eu le même problème sur mon MacBook Pro 15" récemment.
> Ventilateurs très bruyants (impossible d'avoir une conversation Skype, pas bon pour le business), le droit ayant même rendu l'âme, ne tournant plus.
> ...



Ben moi je t'ai contacté, mais tu ne m'as jamais répondu


----------



## mrchelmi (4 Mai 2011)

he ben voila, j'ai le même problème.
je crois que je vais m'en commander un d'occasion, ca me fait trop mal de payer ça 85 sur Ifixit. Oui je sais, c'est pas bien malin de commander d'occasion un truc qui déconne sur tout les macbookpro mais bon, merde. C'est trop cher.
C'est ça qui est bon sur une machine qui n'a que deux ans et demi...

merci apple. 1800, et ca déconne aussi tôt qu'un pc.
et le pire, c'est que je ne peux plus m'en passer.


----------

